# hair dye for dogs....



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

I've seen pictures of pink and blue and green poodles and was wondering if anyone has ever tried coloring their maltis? I read koolaid works good as does food coloring mixed into their shampoo. Would there be a potential skin issue? Would this rub off onto the carpet or clothes? I was thinking of green on st patrick's day or pink for Easter....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Pet Silk used to have "Fun & Silky Colors" (blue, red, yellow, orange, green, violet, black and white). But I think they discontinued them.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

They sell safe dye at rens pet depot in canada... here's the link:

http://www.renspets.com/

Look under "Coat enhancers"


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's a link for Pet Silk's Fun & Silky Colors from Ren's Pets Depot:

http://www.renspets.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?S...egory_Code=COAT

I'm thinking about getting some blue


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

This is the look I'm hoping for.....


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> This is the look I'm hoping for.....
> [/B]


She looks like she's made out of cotton candy!







If you just want to do a little colored streak the colored hair gels that you can get at beauty supply stores typically washes out really easily and doesn't usually stain.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

> This is the look I'm hoping for.....
> [/B]










poor baby!


----------

